# New Holland t4 transmission problems



## Knighten

Please help.
I have a 2016 New Holland T4.65 powerstar with the 12x12 shuttle transmission. Does anyone else have problems selecting a range or heaven forbid you try to put it in park.

It can be very difficult getting it out of range 1. When going into any range it sometimes takes slowly releasing the clutch as you are pushing it into gear to get the gears to line up.
The parking brake is the worst I've ever used. Sometimes you can get it in, but the tractor will roll slightly which makes hooking up implements or trailers a real pain. Often times you will have to put the tractor back in gear roll forward or backward 2" just to line up the parking gears. Try backing up to a baler and lining up the draw bar pin and then the parking brake doesn't even want to engage. My New Holland shop has said this is the #1 complaint owners have. I would not have bought this tractor because of how frustrating this transmission and park brake system is.

Sorry for the rant guys I am hoping someone has found a way to fix this or at least make it better. The New Holland shop just says this is normal.

So far this is my only complaint on this machine. However, I would discourage anyone from even thinking of buying one all because of the parking brake.


----------



## Vol

That is pitiful. Does the dealer/NH not stand behind the issue? You will probably have to sue for recourse if not....or sell the tractor and take your losses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki

Same issue with 2 T4's locally. New shift cables etc but problem stays. Often with get one shift rail dropped. When I'm there using them they remind me not to use the park position and don't force the shift or the cable will break. Often shuttling back and forth a bit will unbind the gears and let it shift.

The one in the pic below has had the dealer out 4-5 times this summer alone for range transmission shifting issues. They had an open one before that with same issues. Another friend has the red version, they pulled the shifter boot up so you can pry the cables to unjam it from up top.


----------



## mlappin

We have a few tractors that have a built in park, they use a parking pawl usually on the pinion shaft. Both our JD400 backhoe and the JD401C use em, I usually tell the help not to place em in park on a incline or you may have to use the loader bucket to rock the tractor to get em out of park. Our White 4-210's also use something similar for parking, no problems ever getting them out of park, but they might roll a bit in either direction when trying to hook/unhook implements. I've left em in a low gear then shut the engine off if I cant get hooked using the Park position.


----------



## Beav

We have a T4-95 and have not had this problem but the speed selection is not easy to deal with. Are the 16 speed duel power transmissions better for working speeds? I was looking at a T4-120 but want better speed selection.


----------



## r82230

I was told the NH T4 is the 'economy' version of the NH T5 (similar to the JD E series compared to the M series). Build lighter, but some same parts, IDK about tannys, but I have a T5 16 speed dual power (32 speed) shuttle shift and have no such problems. Could it be a 12 speed problem only???

T4 is about 1,400# lighter than a T5, the E series is about 750# lighter than the M, they are cutting the weight somewhere.

My T5 has a separate parking brake, when pulled there is no movement (unless the idiot on the seat lets the clutch out with putting tractor in neutral, don't ask me how I know this :huh.

Larry

BTW, with a 32 speed shuttle, I can shift through 8 speeds, go forward/reverse/forward again without using clutch (handy with a bad knee). Think I would like the Electro Command shift even better. Have to check if my lotto numbers come in first, oh wait, I have to buy a ticket, that might be first.


----------



## Knighten

Thanks All. I hope it doesn't come down to keeping the shift boot off, but that is a good idea for a weekend fix when needed. 
I have had to park on hills and luckily only once was it difficult to release the park brake.
I thought the T4.65 was supposed to be a high end model as it is only offered with most of the bells and whistles.
Still hoping to hear any good experiences or fixes for this.


----------



## mike10

You did not indicate the dealer has done any adjusting to the cables. There is information the dealer has access to, Assist, which should correct the problems you are having or at least make shifting easier.


----------



## Knighten

The last mechanic from the dealer that was here fixing the loader control cables told me that this was normal with this machine. I will get them back out here to adjust them. Thanks Mike.


----------



## slowzuki

The loader cables on the one I posted had broken once already too. Dealer fixed it once, they fixed it on farm the next time.


----------



## mike10

They should follow the procedure on Assist for the parking brake and cable adjustment and use the lubricant recommended for the hard shifting.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef

We purchased a t4 75 last summer. Have not had any of the issues that you are. Sounds like you need to find a new dealer. We've gotten 4 new tractors from our dealer in last 4 years. I know we are a higher volume customer, but they actually call to ask if we have any issues with ours. To the point where they called about our t5 to say that the warranty was ending soon, do we have anything that is annoying us with it? Had a pto issue with it and they brought over a loner to use while they fixed it.


----------



## IH 1586

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> We purchased a t4 75 last summer. Have not had any of the issues that you are. Sounds like you need to find a new dealer. We've gotten 4 new tractors from our dealer in last 4 years. I know we are a higher volume customer, but they actually call to ask if we have any issues with ours. To the point where they called about our t5 to say that the warranty was ending soon, do we have anything that is annoying us with it? Had a pto issue with it and they brought over a loner to use while they fixed it.


Wish the dealers around here were like that.


----------



## slowzuki

My friend solved his T4 shifting issues, traded on a new JD 5085M last week. Only issue is the JD seems to have plugged filters, can't get over 15 mph on level ground.


----------



## kbhblazer

Had the same issue with the PTO cable, it broke. Loader cable broke, back in the shop again with the loader cable and adjust the PTO shift lever. I have a t4 95 , never had an issue. I'm thinking I will trade the 75 next.


----------

